# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόβλημα με της αγκυρες του Nissos Mykonos 26-10-2010

## zamas

*Ειχα την τύχη να ταξιδεύω εκεινη την μερα για Πειραια*  :Very Happy: 

*Στιγμές απείρου κάλους εξελειχθησαν εξω απο το Καρλόβασι* Σάμου απο της *14:30* εως της *16:00* που τελικα φυγαμε για... Φουρνους Κορσεων, Αγιο & Εύδηλο Ικαριας, Μυκονο, Σύρο και Πειραια.
*
Να σημειώσω οτι για καλη μου τυχη*... ειχα μαζι μου και το αγαπημένο μου scanner R10 που ακουσα απεριγραπτα πραγματα  :Very Happy: 

Στην περιοχη επνεαν ανεμοι μεχρι 6 bofor.

MIKONOS ais.jpg
*Απο το Ais*

*Ακολουθει φωτογραφικο ρεπορτάζ...*

----------


## zamas

*Οι φωτογραφιες που ακολουθουν ειναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ για το NAUTILIA.GR και περιεχουν ΥΔΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ*


Πρωτη προσεγγιση του ρυμουλκου


Πρωτη προσεγγιση του ρυμουλκου


Πρωτη προσεγγιση του ρυμουλκου

----------


## zamas

Πρωτη προσεγγιση του ρυμουλκου

Προσπαθειες για ξεμπλεγμα των αγκυρων χρησιμοποιόντας καβο

Προσπαθειες για ξεμπλεγμα των αγκυρων χρησιμοποιόντας καβο

----------


## zamas

Ακαρπες οι προσπαθειες του ρυμουλκου με εμφανη τα σημαδια !!!!
Ο καβος εμεινε πανω στις αγκυρες !!!

Επιστροφη στο λιμανι του Καρλοβασου με εμφανη τα σημαδια...

----------


## zamas

Επιστρατευεται βαρκα για μεταφορα 2 ατομων του πληρωματος για ξεμπλεγμα των αγκυρων και αφαιρεσης του καβου

Μετα απο 4 προσεγγισης καταφερνει και ο δευτερος να ανεβει πανω στη βαρκα

Προσπαθειες να ανεβουν τα δυο ατομα πανω στο πλοιο (διπλα στις αγκυρες). Μονο ο ενας τα καταφερνει

----------


## zamas

Η επικοινωνία μεταξυ γεφυρας πλοιου με το ατομο που βρισκεται διπλα στις αγκυρες γινετε μεσο του αλλου μελους του πληρωματος (που δεν καταφερε να ανεβει) και βρισκεται πανω στην βαρκα.
Τελικα ο πρωτος καταφερνει να ξεμπλεξει της αγκυρες καινα κοψει τον καβο. 
Ανεβαινει πανω στο πλοιο με ανεμοσκαλα απο το μερος της πλωρης

Το πλοιο ειναι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση. 
Ομως το αλλο μελος του πληρωματος δεν καταφερνει να ανεβει πανω στο πλοιο. 
Αποτελεσμα..... 1 μερα διακοπες στο Καρλοβασι  :Smile: 

Επιτελους το πλοιο ξεκιναει...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ενα υδατογραφημα...  :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλά το ρυμουλκό πήγε και κουτούλησε πάνω στο Μύκονος?????????!!!!!!!:shock::shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Και έσπασε και τον πλωριό ιστό!

----------


## kostas-93

γειασου ρε ΖΑΜΑ με τα ντοκουμεντα σου . παντα οπου πας οι ολα τα εργαλεια μαζι.
ποτε κατεβηκες κατω και δεν σε πειρα ειδηση!!!!

----------


## zamas

> γειασου ρε ΖΑΜΑ με τα ντοκουμεντα σου . παντα οπου πας οι ολα τα εργαλεια μαζι.
> ποτε κατεβηκες κατω και δεν σε πειρα ειδηση!!!!


Kωστα κατεβηκα για λιγες ωρες μονο.
Ερχομε στις 4 Νοεμβριου και θα καθησω 10 μερες

----------


## zamas

> Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ενα υδατογραφημα...


Μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα... θα της ανεβασω χωρις υδατογραφημα  :Wink:

----------


## zamas

> Καλά το ρυμουλκό πήγε και κουτούλησε πάνω στο Μύκονος?????????!!!!!!!:shock::shock:


Επικρατουσε δυνατος ανεμος εκεινη την στιγμη και ετσι ηρθαν σε επαφη το ρυμουλκο με το καραβι.




> Και έσπασε και τον πλωριό ιστό!


Ναι.. Οταν κατεβω σε 4 μερες θα δω τι απεγεινε με αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Apostolos

Αμα κάθε φορά που μπλέκουν άγκυρες στα ποστάλια αρχίζουμε τις φώτο τότε τελείωσαμε. Δεν βγάζουμε τα χάλια των λιμανιών και των λιμενικών τους Πλοιάρχους να αδειάζουμε που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν την μανία της φύσης και των Αρχών...

----------

